# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  Hàng nghìn tỷ đồng ủng hộ người nghèo ăn tết 2010 đi đâu?

## namnh

Xem tivi thấy các công ty, doanh nghiệp, cá nhân ủng hộ rất nhiều tiền ... nhưng nó đi đâu hết?? tại sao chỉ minh bạch đầu vào ? còn đầu ra (ủng hộ cho những người nghèo thì không thấy đâu) xong rồi cũng im lìm, chẳng thấy cho biết số tiền ấy ủng hộ cho người nào cá nhân nào, tổ chức nào ??
làm như thế sẽ có nhiều người thắc mắc và tò mò ? liệu có sự không minh bạch nào không?

Lần nào cũng dầm dộ, cũng hoành tráng ...hay chỉ được cái mác là quảng cáo cho các doanh nghiệp mà thôi. cần một cái gì đó thực thế hơn, dù ủng hộ bé, vật chất ít cũng cần phải dõ dàng. Đến đúng người cần nhận, và đến đúng người cần xin.

Tết 2010, xin cho những người nghèo.
Năm nào cũng thế cứ mỗi độ xuân về gần tết, tất cả các gia định Việt Nam lại chuẩn bị đón tết, tạm biệt một năm cũ đón chào một năm mới về.
Nhưng đâu phải gia đình nào cũng có thể chuẩn bị được một cái tết ấm cúng, rất nhiều người dân Việt không thể tự lo tết cho gia đình được . Họ cần sự giúp đỡ của các bạn nhưng tấm lòng hảo tâm giúp đỡ người họ được một cái tết ấm cúng đoàn tụ gia đình.

Hiện tại có rất nhiều người xin cho ở đây, họ cần cho những người thực sự cần thiết, và cần xin những người đang muốn cho.
Bạn nếu bạn có một tấm lòng hảo tâm hãy ủng hộ họ dù chỉ là một ít, để cho những người nghèo có một cái tết thực sự ấm cúng.
EWAY phát động phòng trào ủng hộ: tiền, quần áo, chăn màn, thực phẩm cho người nghèo ...
Để bạn cho được đúng người cần nhận bạn hay vào đây : xin cho đúng người.

----------


## lethao

cái câu hỏi này lần nào xem mấy chương trình kiểu ủng hồ mẹ em cũng hỏi hoài

----------


## Chickense

hơn bốn ngàn mấy tỉ nếu tính ra thì ta chỉ dùng 1 tỉ đủ xóa nghèo cho 1 tỉnh nhưng với 4 ngàn tỉ ấy thì cũng xóa đc 70% số người nghèo trên đất nước VN vì tỉ lệ người nghèo VN không cao nhưng sự chênh lệch là rât lớn giữa miền núi và đồng bằng
Chỉ với 20tr là ta có thể xây 1 căn nhà trung bình cho 1 gia trên nền đất có sẵn thử tính 20tr đó với 4 ngàn tỉ đồng đó thì bao nhiều người đc xóa nghèo

----------


## mphana

Theo mình nghĩ thì xây nhà là tránh việc mưa gió chứ làm sao mà xóa nghèo được.4 ngàn tỉ chắc xây được khoảng 800000 nhà nếu mỗi nhà trị giá khoảng 50 tr.

----------

